# It hurts!!



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey all,
I am new at this, as this is my first cycle and first post here.

this is my story

me 34, DH 36
right ovarian cystectomy 2000
x2 M/C 2003
TTC for 3 years
fibroid diagnosed and removed Jan 09, left tube no good
1st IVF Aug/Sept 2009. @ HH
EC 23/09/09 6 eggs collected from one ovary. 2 fertilised. 4 cells and 6 cells at day 2
ET 25/09/09 2 Embies
OTD 08/10/2009 BFN Devastated

How do one get over  a BFN? how?
may


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

May     Time is the only thing that helps sweety.
Sorry you have to go through this.
L
xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh May hunnie, I am so so sorry  

BFN's are devastating - I remember my first one, I thought my world was going to end I really did.  The only thing you can do is give yourself time to grieve.  What a lot of people don't understand is that a negative test is almost like a bereavement.  You had your darling embies on board, and they haven't stayed with you, so you feel bereft.  You mustn't try to bottle it all up hun, that can lead to problems further down the line.

I have experienced 4 BFN's so far and suffered 2 cancelled cycles and it doesn't get any easier.  The only thing is it makes us stronger people for getting through the pain.

Always here if you need to chat

Take good care
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

May, so sorry about your news   

I agree with the others. I felt pretty bad on my last BFN (1st time I actually knew I had a live embryo inside). I bought "her" a sweet elephant doll which is on my bed because I never want to forget   But, yes, eventually, it starts to feel better. We haven't told anyone about IF/TX so FF is really all I have and it has helped me a lot. 

Take your time to grieve and be kind to yourself 

Mousky xx


----------



## lana69 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi May
I'm so sorry for what you're going through  
It's devastating.  I've gone through a failed IVF cycle, my embie didn't implant and I've just suffered a mc .  All I know is that I'm a mom to two little angels and refuse to give up hope that one day it will all work out.
Please give yourself time to grieve and cry as much as you want to.  It does get easier eventhough right now it doesn't feel like it ever will.
take care
Lana xxx


----------

